# Ref; Finishing Sauces



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 7, 2019)

I've fully embraced the use of a finishing sauce with my pulled pork. SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce is great. Other then people who don't like the vinegar tang it's just what I want for good ole pulled pork.

But I also like to use pulled pork for tacos, and fried rice. Has any one here ever experimented with a finishing sauce that would be good for that? I was thinking that you'd need to forego the vinegar. For a taco one, apple juice might be viable, but then you couldn't leave it in the fridge in a bottle as a condiment.

So that leaves me with warm water, and chiles, garlic, etc. Maybe soy sauce for an asian style finishing sauce? Low sodium to not have to much salt in the mix?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2019)

For Pork Fried Rice, douse the pork with this...JJ

*Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork Sauce and Marinade*

1/2C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)
1/2C Brown Sugar
1/2C Shaoxing Wine* or Mirin
1/2C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.
1/4tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste
1T Veg Oil
1T Grated fresh Ginger
1tsp Minced fresh Garlic
1tsp Sesame Oil
1T Red Food Coloring (optional)
Heat veg Oil and saute Garlic and Ginger until fragrant. Add remaining and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors. Note: * These items are available at Asian Markets.

I Braise my Pork Carnitas in Lard, Cola, Milk, Etc. This would work fine for a Finishing Sauce. Balanced between Sweet and Sour...

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Rub, whatever's on the meat. (Taco spices)
1T Mustard
1T Molasses
Juice of a Fresh Orange, about 1/2C (optional)
1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.
For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 7, 2019)

I'd also suggest looking into various mole sauces for pork tacos. Yum :-)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 7, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I'd also suggest looking into various mole sauces for pork tacos. Yum :-)



Any specific brands to look for, or do you mean homemade ones?


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 7, 2019)

YMMV. You could take a shot at a homemade one, but it's my understanding that that is a VERY involved process to say the least. That's more of a question for chile or Jimmy though :-)


----------



## Jonok (Apr 7, 2019)

It’s not so hard to make Mole, it just takes a little thyme...

Sorry, bad pun, but it is worth having a crack at it if you’re bored of an afternoon.  Most mole’s in my experience, are a little bit overwhelming of other flavors, so I doubt you’ll taste the finer points of your smoke.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 8, 2019)

My sole knowledge of mole sauce comes from seeing it on Bizarre foods, when it comes to making it. I've eaten it when eating out if that counts.. LOL

I'll need to look into it, it might be one of those things where making a batch and putting some up is possible. That's the way to do things!


----------



## Jonok (Apr 8, 2019)

Chocolate meat is good, but something of an acquired taste...


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 8, 2019)

One of our options for changing up pp is to simmer it in green chili enchilada sauce and serve it over rice. Also for carnitas tacos I gotta have Cholula chipotle sauce.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 9, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> One of our options for changing up pp is to simmer it in green chili enchilada sauce and serve it over rice. Also for carnitas tacos I gotta have Cholula chipotle sauce.



I Know of cholula hot sauce, do they make other flavours?




Jim kraatz said:


> Chocolate meat is good, but something of an acquired taste...



I've had dark chocolate in chili before. It was pretty darn good!


----------

